# Browning Bicycles



## paramountz (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone ever here of Browning Bicycles? This one is made in Belgium.it has Sun Tour VGT derailuers, and Shimano 333 hubs kind of weird for a European bike.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

*I recall seeing these in the mid to late 1970's*

They appeared to be decently made. I'd forgotten until you mentioned that they were made in Belgium.....hmm. I wonder if this is the same Browning that manufactured pistols..... You've just given me the idea for a new thread!


----------



## pinerider (Aug 12, 2004)

Paramountz, I saw one at Value Village last year, same colour as yours, too. I can't remember exact components, but it was a hodge podge of mid range stuff. I came home, thought about what a nice frame it was, went back and somebody else had picked it up for $17.


----------

